# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Запорол настройки в биосе (bios II) windows7

## slava2030

Копался в биосе и нажал кнопочку defoult.Когда перезагрузил комп вышло какоето сообщение типа о том, что комп в работает в режиме defoult и нужно было нажать F1 или F2 (что-тосохранить или продолжить), нажал продолжить.
Теперь комп гудит как бешеный. Наверное что-то с охлаждением(предпологаю что на максимум всегда крутят)
При этом температура CPU 40-43 такая же как и была раньше.Помогите решить проблему.

----------


## psa03

Если память не изменяет, в разделе PC Health, есть параметр отвечающий за охлаждение проца, по-моему СPU FAN Control называется... Вот там есть 3-4 параметра регулировки скорости вращения. Выбери silent, сохрани настройки и перезагрузи.

----------

